# Pensacola Pier 3/11



## TarponDan (Nov 29, 2011)

I went out for an hour or so this evening to test out some of the tackle I got at Outcast last week. Water was dirty, but looked a lot cleaner a couple hundred yards beyond the pier. Surf was rough. One guy hooked a big shark, probably about 150#, and some people were catching little catfish.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Water will start to clear up a bit with this north wind for the rest of the week and as the surf calms down. And it BETTER be cleaned up in 2 weeks when I take my vacation!!


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

Austin said:


> Water will start to clear up a bit with this north wind for the rest of the week and as the surf calms down. And it BETTER be cleaned up in 2 weeks when I take my vacation!!


I'm trying to learn how to read weather.gov do you think the surf is going to be rough all this week? I'm off till next monday. I wanted to try to pass this week.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

AVIDfisherman said:


> I'm trying to learn how to read weather.gov do you think the surf is going to be rough all this week? I'm off till next monday. I wanted to try to pass this week.


 
just started this thread yesterday check it out

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f30/what-weather-surf-websites-do-you-use-146379/#post1136741

http://www.swellinfo.com/surf-forecast/pensacola-florida


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

+1 on North winds calming things down. it does shift around toward the end of the week though 

catch 'em up.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

AVIDfisherman said:


> I'm trying to learn how to read weather.gov do you think the surf is going to be rough all this week? I'm off till next monday. I wanted to try to pass this week.


Wed-Sun looks like things should be alright. Water is dirty, and will be cleaned up more and more as the week goes on.

A good way to get an idea of what conditions may be like is to click the "quick waves" link at the top of the forum. Wind and wave height play the biggest role when fishing on the beach or in the gulf.


----------



## AVIDfisherman (Jan 31, 2013)

J0nesi said:


> just started this thread yesterday check it out
> 
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f30/what-weather-surf-websites-do-you-use-146379/#post1136741
> 
> http://www.swellinfo.com/surf-forecast/pensacola-florida


Swellinfo is nice. The cam shows me how rough it is. They also have windspeed in mph amd not knots. I dont even know what knots are lol


----------



## Somefish (Oct 1, 2012)

Knots are those things you get when you cast into the wind with a spinning rod with your bail wide open!!! Lol


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

LOL true dat!

1 knot = 1.15 mph


----------

